# wall vinyl



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

want to get into the wall vinyl biz already work with with regular vinyl...whats the difference do you only print on the wall vinyl or does it come in a different colors to plot out


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I'm not in that industry, but I'm a college student and my roommate and I recently got a huge wall vinyl decal printed up to put on our wall, so I know a little bit. I've done some research since then, and as far as I can tell, there are huge sheets of vinyl contact paper that are used to stick to the wall. The designs are cut out of the contact paper (die cut or laser, I have no idea) and attached to sticky paper to retain the positions of the details. The backing is removed from the contact paper/vinyl, and the whole thing is stuck on the wall. Finally, the sticky paper is removed and only the vinyl/contact remains on the wall.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

By the way, I'm not really sure the t-shirt community is the place to seek out answers for this sort of thing, but good luck to you!


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

Green Munkee said:


> want to get into the wall vinyl biz already work with with regular vinyl...whats the difference do you only print on the wall vinyl or does it come in a different colors to plot out


Both. There is printable vinyl that you can cover an entire wall with, or (using the same printable vinyl) you can print then cut out your design if you have a printer/plotter combo like a versacamm. There are also solid color rolls of vinyl that you can cut out if you just have a plotter, but you are limited to simple text and designs compared to the printable vinyl.

Most people use vinyl from 3M, Oracal, LG, and Avery just to name a few.


----------



## bigduke1022 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have worked with Oracal 631 exhibition vinyl. It has a matte finish and a lower tack compared to other vinyl. check out http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t71773.html


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

bigduke1022 said:


> I have worked with Oracal 631 exhibition vinyl. It has a matte finish and a lower tack compared to other vinyl. check out http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t71773.html


I have also used Oracal 631. Easy to work with and comes in many different colors.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup Oracal 631 is my choice for wall graphics and as mentioned above it comes in many different colors.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

lburton3 said:


> Well I'm not in that industry, but I'm a college student and my roommate and I recently got a huge wall vinyl decal printed up to put on our wall, so I know a little bit. I've done some research since then, and as far as I can tell, there are huge sheets of vinyl contact paper that are used to stick to the wall. The designs are cut out of the contact paper (die cut or laser, I have no idea) and attached to sticky paper to retain the positions of the details. The backing is removed from the contact paper/vinyl, and the whole thing is stuck on the wall. Finally, the sticky paper is removed and only the vinyl/contact remains on the wall.


You could get the exact same thing on here from people who have the equipment for probably half the cost you paid for it. 

There's all kinds of people on this forum that does that kind of work. I wished I had a printer/cutter myself.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The two primary ways to create printed wall graphics is with either solvent based printer/cutter or a UV printer.

The most popular product on the market is done with a UV printer but there have been major advancements in printing these with solvent or eco-solvent printers and that seems to be what the majority of shops are offering.


----------



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank u guys for the help I have a Roland Versa Camm if anyone needs anything. Thanks again.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello: I am interested in the wall art with the vinyl. How hard is it to get off if you no longer want it up? thanks!
Cynthia


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Cynthia said:


> Hello: I am interested in the wall art with the vinyl. How hard is it to get off if you no longer want it up? thanks!
> Cynthia


With Oracal 631, you use a hair dryer to warm it, then peel from the wall. Chemicals like goo gone would remove it as well. Keep in mind most use small amounts of vinyl for home interior decoration.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If you want it to be removable you could try the Photo-tex vinyl it's both reusable and repositional. www.photo-texgroup.com


----------



## capdaddy (Sep 18, 2008)

The Oracle 631 is very easy to use but be carefull weeding it as it will stick to itself if your not carefull.....


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to check out Photo-Tex also.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Cynthia said:


> Hello: I am interested in the wall art with the vinyl. How hard is it to get off if you no longer want it up? thanks!
> Cynthia


It can also be removed with a Lidco "Lil Chizzler" product which, from my tests, doesn't damage walls.

Sign Making, Screen Print, Supplies-Chizzler Squeegee

I've never used Goo Gone on walls. I believe it leaves an oily residue and the GG site doesn't state that it works on walls. So, I'd say test in a small area.

You may want to search and read the thread about my test with 631 leaving an image ghost on my wall with flat paint. However, others here have done tests with different results. I mention this about 631 (or any wall vinyl for that matter) to make your customers aware of this possibility. Another thing to keep in mind is, this ghosting may occur if the sun is beaming on the wall vinyl also.

The 631 vinyl is a great product with a lovely array of colors to suit any desire.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Walls should be tested to make sure the vinyl will work before actual application. Not every surface is vinyl friendly. To save time, here is one site that specializes in wall vinyl: TIPS : My Vinyl Designer.


----------

